# Titanium Hammer



## sidejobs

Does anyone use the mini-14 solid titanium faced hammer from Stiletto. If so is it worth the money? I’ve been looking at buying a couple of new hammers but I don’t know if I can justify the money they are asking.


----------



## benchmark2323

i use the 15 and i would not have anything but that hammer. for one the whole head is the sweet spot, for two you get the power of a 24 oz. in a 15oz. hammer. mine was a gift so the cost didnt bother me, but now after using it its one of those things that ill pay to always have.lot easier on the elbow also. i do a few pole barns and driving 60d nails sucked. now it still sucks just not nearly as bad. weel worth the dollar. (my opinion)


----------



## hatchet

A guy that works for me swears by the 14 oz. Says he wouldn't own anything else.


----------



## Teetorbilt

IMHO, it kind of defeats the purpose. A lightweight hammer?????:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## benchmark2323

its lightweightbut its a 14oz. hammer head that is balanced right so it hits like a 22oz or whatever


----------



## Lesrace82

I have one of the 16 oz death sticks. I agree its something I wouldnt be without. Its getting pretty beat up now, so I am thinking out picking up a Stiletto this time around.


----------



## Hammer

I had (have) the 16 oz. Deathstick Titanium that was also "beat up". Just got the Ti-Bone 15 and I love it. Took a couple of weeks, but I really would be sad if I lost it.


----------



## wackman

And these really feel like they drive the same as a 22 or 23 oz framing hammer? Do you have to swing harder or faster to get the same result?


----------



## Jason Y.

I own a 14 oz stiletto everytime I use the hammer it usually goes back into the truck and comes my 26oz Dalluge framing hammer. I cant seem to get use to the light hammer. Im sure I have to give it some more time.


----------



## benchmark2323

no you dont have to swing it any different, its balanced better. weight forword.plus the head is bigger than most.


----------



## keek

Titanium hammers are the best thing to happen to hammers in years. They work the same way titanium golf clubs work. The lighter head allows for a faster swing with the same effort as the steel counter part. Someone who can properly swing a hammer should be able to drive nails at the same rate with either steel or titanium. Now that I am used to swinging a titanium hammer I feel that I can drive nails faster with it than I could with a steel head. Not to mention that I can do it for longer because my arm isn't hurting.


----------



## woodmagman

Keek...If I hit a golf ball staight down as though I was hitting a nial, I woud destroy that ball with my 22 oz you could beat on that ball all day with your golf clubs and maybe bend a shaft. You can not tell me that a hammer of less weight exerts the same force as one that is heavier, not going to happen. I have to agree with the framers starting to use lighter hammers though, the clubs that have been used in years past are just a young guy thing. It is like the story of the young bull and the old bull. To keep this story clean "why swing heavy and hit 100 when you can swing light and hit them all":thumbsup:


----------



## kapena

Titanium hammers do not let as much of the power of the blow to get absorbed by the hammer as a steel hammer does. That makes for more energy delivery to the nail instead of lost recoil back into the hammer before the blow is finished. It has something to do with the "memory" in titanium. You can bend a titanium wire the same distance as a steel wire, and the titanium will recover almost to original shape, while the steel will likely stay bent (unless it is spring steel).


----------



## woodmagman

Is the Titanium in the handle or in the head?


----------



## travish

I've got a ti-bone II given to me as a gift.

The ti-bones from stiletto have a titanium shaft as well as head, but they offer wood handled ones too. First titanium hammer I used was a vaughn brought by a job site as a demo, nice little unit. As far as how it hits so well I don't know the exact reason but go use it and you'll see. Hits harder than you'd expect for sure


----------



## Second Look

The kinetic energy of an object is one half it's mass times the square of it's velocity. 

So comparing a hammer that weighs half as much but is swung twice as fast still has double the energy to impart to whatever it's striking, theoretically at least. 

If your swing is a little off due to the increased speed, you'll lose some of the advantage. 

If you doubt this is true, consider the fact that a bullet, weighing mere ounces, can go right through you due to it's velocity.


----------



## hrscammisa

Not sure how long you have been in the trade but I have been for 30 years and when I was doing concrete form work we all used steel hammers estwings so you would not snap your handle but they are very hard on your elbows if you are using a hammer and not a nail gun you are loosing a lot of time the best hammer on the market is the titanium hammer by stiletto I have 5 of them I use they are nice because after you where them out you can send them in to be refaced and they are much easier to handle the guy with the 28 ounce sounds like a young man give him a few years swinging that rock that will change but one thing to remember they are soft heads so you don’t want to pounding on your cats paw to much it will flatten the head they will also replace the handle for you to they never turn out right when you do them your self if you go on there web site they have 21 18 14 ounce hammer and my favorite the 9 ounce cats paw and better prices to


----------



## Joewho

Isn't the titanium sort of like a dead blow compared to steel?


----------



## Teetorbilt

Can the human arm swing the hammer twice as fast?


----------



## Kent Whitten

That would be my suspicion too that mass is mass. I get your kinetic energy thing though. I have not tried one to be honest, but I do have to be a little skeptical. Now if they made it as a framing hatchet, now that might be something I would try!


----------



## hrscammisa

Did you guys know they have titanium cats paws?


----------



## keepitstraight

the titanium doesn't absorb the vibration in the same way the steel does so it doesn't "bounce" the way steel does against the nail. as a consequence it has a higher percentage of it's force drive the nail. in a similar manner, i guarantee that i can punch harder than arnold schwarzenegger because even though i weigh less than 140 pounds my fist is much faster. arnold clones hit strike bags w/telemetry at about 2/3 my personal psi.

the hammers are soft and some bozo's on the job used the boss's to drive concrete stakes. goodbye waffle.

my wife uses mine all the time. i think it isn't as efficient as claimed but it is pretty good. i wish they had a curved claw for those times i wanted to do a few hangers and didn't want to haul out a palm nailer.


----------



## Chopper

I have the titanium cats paw also.


----------



## fcarver

I've had mine for 2 years now and would not use another hammer. I can drive 16s just as well with it as with my old 23oz and it doesn't pull my pants down. My face is completely flattened out but no chips out of it at all. I will admit to driving hardened concrete nails in with it. Coworker has a fat max and is always looking to use mine. I would like to get the 10 oz, but the cat's paw seems a bit excessive. That thing is like 60 or 70 bucks isn't it? I would seriously look into spending some big money on an all titanium body air framing nailer. Those are what truly get my elbow sore. Imagine a 3 lb nailer. Wouldn't that be sweet.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Yeah, but also imagine the cost. It would probably top $1000

I still don't go for it. The absorption thing is a bit thin I think too. From last I remember Force = Mass x Acceleration

So no matter what the force is, because it's equal, the mass of my framing hatchet is 29 oz compared to your 15-16 oz hammer, you would need to swing twice as fast. And I guarantee I can outpound you on nails.

And if Arnold punches you in the face at half the speed, will it hurt half as much?


----------



## twlinks

Damn, change is always hard, isn't it?


----------



## kapena

framerman said:


> Yeah, but also imagine the cost. It would probably top $1000
> 
> I still don't go for it. The absorption thing is a bit thin I think too. From last I remember Force = Mass x Acceleration
> 
> So no matter what the force is, because it's equal, the mass of my framing hatchet is 29 oz compared to your 15-16 oz hammer, you would need to swing twice as fast. And I guarantee I can outpound you on nails.
> 
> And if Arnold punches you in the face at half the speed, will it hurt half as much?


The acceleration variable is the part of the formula that you are ignoring. A steel hammer will decelerate much faster than a titanium hammer, because it absorbs much more of the blow in comparison.

As far as Aaanold is concerned, his punch will likely miss me since I am lighter and quicker than he is. I have a mean and accurate straight kick meant to take out his knee, whereupon I can later dispatch him at my pleasure. (It works in my imagination or if I were the movie producer.)


----------



## Kent Whitten

If I'm swinging at 90 mph, you need 180. Physics don't lie.


----------



## kapena

I've seen framers who use framing hatchets and they sure can sink the nails fast. I would not want to compete with them in a 'sink the nails' competition. 

Physics or not, you might want to try out one of the heavier titanium hammers someday. It might surprise you how those new fangled hammers can get the job done with a whole lot less effort.


----------



## ultimatedecks

yes, it's worth the money


----------



## Hardly Working

I've been reading these posts for a while now and finally took the big plunge. Yes the titainium hammers work great. I've been using a Vaughan for years (12) and switched to the Stilleto TB15 and I love it. Tool belts a little lighter too. Picked it up on eBay for a 165.00 yes it cost alot but it's cheaper than elbow or shoulder surgery.


----------



## bryan67

I've been using a 14oz for the past couple of years after holding out because of that damn ego. Should have switched long ago. It doesnt quite have the brute moving force needed on some of those extra large headers, but the positives far outweigh the few negatives. :blink:


----------



## Trimwerx

I've been using a 22oz Estwing for years and I just got a titanium vaughan with the fibreglass handle. I'll try it out tomorrow and let you know my opinion.


----------



## kapena

Trimwerx said:


> I've been using a 22oz Estwing for years and I just got a titanium vaughan with the fibreglass handle. I'll try it out tomorrow and let you know my opinion.


Hi Trimwerx,
Since there has been no opinion yet, I'm starting to wonder if maybe framerman chopped the handle on your new hammer w/his framing hatchet, before you got a chance to try it out.


----------



## Kent Whitten

LOL, I'm a die hard. I don't know though. I need to find someone here that's using one and find out for myself. I'm prolly an ol' fart for not trying it. It's alot of money. I can buy a good decades worth of hammers for the amount you guys pay for one.

And my arm don't hurt.....yet. I use the nail gun more than anything. Hammer is just for balancing my fat butt on the top plates LOL.


----------



## JustaFramer

I can sink a nail in one or two swings with my well balanced 23 oz vaughn or 28 oz hatchet. I have never achieved that with one of those picture hanging hammers. 

What do you guys do when you need to move a wall on line? Go get the sledge :laughing: 

I probably stick more thorns with my hammer in a day setting forms than I did framing in a month. I still see no need to go lighter. 

That's a tendon thing ;you just don't understand.


----------



## Trimwerx

Oh. I forgot. I like it. Much more comfortable than the estwing. My hand doesn't hurt as much after a day of using it. Doesn't take any more effort to drive a nail and weighs a lot less. Its kinda odd feeling at first because you don't feel the strike in your palm like you do with an estwing. I kinda wish i had gotten the waffle face though. I got used to having it. 

My estwing is now my dedicated demo hammer. Don't wanna mess up the vaughan's girlie fibreglass handle on any stucco.


----------



## wallmaxx

Father's Day 2007 - The day I went Titanium. 

Wow. Whata-hammer. I grew up framing in Houston in the late 80s. My boss said swinging a hammer was costing him money - USE THE NAIL GUN. So I kept a couple of heavy hammers for demo mostly. 

Now I'm the boss - and up here in the Pacific NW - y'all are some hammer swingin' fools.

I love the 15oz Ti-Bone Stiletto. I can swing it with my wrist more and get the same effect as elbow+wrist with my Fat Max or Death Stick or Estwing or Craftsman Cali- Framer.

And, be honest, have you ever had to rapidly decelerate your swing because you missed or glanced off the target or were in a tight spot and the handle caught in mid swing? With my old hammer's sometimes that would mean arm wrenching stoppage or just let her go....ooooops. But the Ti 15 is a breeze to fully control.

I had an impromptu retirement ceremony in the garage tonight for all my other hammers. 

Mike


----------



## Trimcat

Well framerman......... I'm with you. You can frame my house any day. 15 oz hammer? Sounds like a kids toy. I wouldn't even use it to trim with........

Seriously though..... eh.... maybe.... have to try it myself. I'm skeptical. Swing it twice as fast? Jesus, must look like a freaking robot or something......


----------



## fiore22

I'm ordering one today. I will post my review soon. Currently I own a Douglas 20oz and a Hunter 22oz, both sweet hammers, and both pound nails differently.


----------



## 2ndGen

Is this a "new" model? 

Never remember seeing it with such a polished handle before.


----------



## FramingFanatic

That hammer is a crock of sh!7. I just checked out thier site nowhere on the whole site is that hammer.


----------



## 2ndGen

FramingFanatic said:


> That hammer is a crock of sh!7. I just checked out thier site nowhere on the whole site is that hammer.


I haven't seen it on thier site. Too bad, it's pretty. It's like that girl who was gorgeous but who had a bad reputation. Ooops, there I go again projecting about my ex's! :laughing:


----------



## trav007

Lookd like I may to need to "justify" buying a new titanium hammer, if only to hit those nails that need to go straight up over you head for some reason.


----------



## kapena

FramingFanatic said:


> I use my stilletto TB 2 like a whip. I can drive a 3" concrete nail into a cured foundation in 3 hits. I can drive a3 1/4 inch nail into would in 2 swings, one to set one to drive. It is amazing. My only qualm is that it ping when you drive nails, but after a while you dont even hear it. and when you dont hear a ping that means your thumb is gonna really hurt in 3, 2, 1. OUUUUCH lol
> 
> It works so well because titanium is a much denser material than steel. What this means is all those littl atoms are much tighter in titanium. Which means they dont bounce around as much as they do with steel.


I've done my share of dangerous stuff with tools and equipment. I thought I might warn against using a titanium hammer to pound concrete nails.

Even a regular hammer has too hard of a face to safely strike a hardened concrete nail.

A small sledge or heavy ball peen hammer is recommended for hand driving concrete nails.

You already know the safety goggles stuff etc.

I know someone who lost most of the vision in an eye from a tiny fragment that got him when he ignored being safe with a hardened hammer.


----------



## pfloyd

Teetorbilt said:


> IMHO, it kind of defeats the purpose. A lightweight hammer?????:laughing: :laughing:


IMHO, tendonitis is permanent and debilitating. Keep swinging that oversized ax and impress the boys:laughing::laughing:. Seriously, what goes DOWN must come UP. Think about it. Is a 3 and a half inch nail that imposing that you need 32 ounces? I can drive a spike completely in 3 hits with a 16 oz Stiletto, and with half the upswing drag.Using a heavy hammer in this day and age makes as much sense as buying a crew cab with a 4 foot box. Idiotic! But thats another topic....


----------



## pfloyd

supercrew said:


> when i started in the building trade the guy that hired me gave me a 22oz eatwing that i used until i could afford a 22oz vaughn with the fiberglass handle. night and day, until my elbow started hurting everytime i drove a nail. the doc advised me to switch to a wooden handle for the reason the wood absorbed more of the shock.
> 
> i


 Me too, man! I used a Vaughn 22 oz fiberglass and within a year I had SERIOUS elbow problems, to the point I usually had to drop the tools by noon and head home.I literally had to drive home with my other arm only, the elbow was seized up! This was after 10 years of no problems with wood handles. I bit the $$ bullet on a 16 oz Stilleto (wood handle) and its been two years of no problems. It DOESNT MATTER how strong you are, the TENDONS are taking the beating when you pound nails. Avoid fiberglass!


----------



## TempestV

I just got a 16 oz ti-tech- it feels a little different, mostly I think because of the straight handle when I'm used to California handles, but I definably don't feel a reduction in driving power over my 20 0z steel hammer, even when driving a block or some other piece of wood into place, like many people said was a problem. I definitely feel the difference in my bags too. I'm going to get a California grip for this hammer as soon as possible, and I'm thinking it's going to be even better.


----------



## 2ndGen

pfloyd said:


> I can drive a spike completely in 3 hits with a 16 oz Stiletto, and with half the upswing drag.


:thumbsup: And that's precisely why I purchased my 160z MuscleHead Stiletto!


----------



## 2ndGen

pfloyd said:


> Me too, man! I used a Vaughn 22 oz fiberglass and within a year I had SERIOUS elbow problems, to the point I usually had to drop the tools by noon and head home.I literally had to drive home with my other arm only, the elbow was seized up! This was after 10 years of no problems with wood handles. I bit the $$ bullet on a 16 oz Stilleto (wood handle) and its been two years of no problems. It DOESNT MATTER how strong you are, the TENDONS are taking the beating when you pound nails. Avoid fiberglass!


Enjoy gents:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

I appreciate the technology...But the overall product is lacking the Vaseline as it enters!


----------



## pfloyd

MALCO.New.York said:


> I appreciate the technology...But the overall product is lacking the Vaseline as it enters!


 I bet you say that to all the boys.


----------



## john5mt

I am still too young to feel the brunt of framing on my body but i have been buying the titanium hammers (15 oz ti bone) using safety glasses and wearing ear plugs because i have seen old guys who cant do carpentry any more because they wore out their bodys too young and now all they can do is work at homedepot and try and tell people hows it done. So i am hoping by taking the proper precautions as they are available too prolong my ability to do this work kind of work. All that said, the ti hammers may be expensive but even if it allows you to stay on the job one more year over having to work at HD, it has already paid for itself.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

pfloyd said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys.



You are NOT right!!!!!


----------



## 2ndGen

john5mt said:


> I am still too young to feel the brunt of framing on my body but i have been buying the titanium hammers (15 oz ti bone) using safety glasses and wearing ear plugs because i have seen old guys who cant do carpentry any more because they wore out their bodys too young and now all they can do is work at homedepot and try and tell people hows it done. So i am hoping by taking the proper precautions as they are available too prolong my ability to do this work kind of work. All that said, the ti hammers may be expensive but even if it allows you to stay on the job one more year over having to work at HD, it has already paid for itself.


Very smart. I am 39 years old (older than young, but too young to be old). Once I began working for myself (@ 19), I began to work how "I" wanted to work and that meant being comfortable, working safe. 

Today, I get teased for using ear muffs and eye wear when I use say a table saw to do production cutting (a lot of stock at one sitting). But you won't see me squinting because of the saw dust flying in my eyes or my whincing at the screaming saw. 

I remember the first time I began using knee pads in my early 20's on the roof. It was liberating. I could move faster. And gloves! Yes! Gloves for roofing! Then I went from sneakers to boots. Then, from using my old personal pants (jeans, etc...) to using actual clothes constructed for working (lovvvvve my Carhartts, especially my Sandstone Double Knee Carpenter's Pants!). 

My father is pretty beat from being a "man's man". He sees what I use today and tells me I'm smart to use whatever I can to work better and to place less stress on my body. My definition of a "man's man" is smart and works intelligently.

I have a buddy who is a Master Carpenter and who does great work. I was his apprentice for a while. He always teased me about my using so many impliments (eye protection, masks, ear protection, gloves, etc...). 

One time, we were working and I called him out on his cowboy boots. I told him he needs real boots like me (I was very proud of my fresh Timberlands). He called me obsessed. Anyways, while pushing a gangbox full of tools, he slipped on the sawdust and landed on his face and ripped his $125. pair of designer jeans. I didn't say anything. I was a good friend and helped him out. 

Needless to say, he showed up with a new pair of work boots the next day...and Carhartt duck pants. Sometimes, the student becomes the teacher.


----------



## pfloyd

john5mt said:


> I am still too young to feel the brunt of framing on my body but i have been buying the titanium hammers (15 oz ti bone) using safety glasses and wearing ear plugs because i have seen old guys who cant do carpentry any more because they wore out their bodys too young and now all they can do is work at homedepot and try and tell people hows it done. So i am hoping by taking the proper precautions as they are available too prolong my ability to do this work kind of work. All that said, the ti hammers may be expensive but even if it allows you to stay on the job one more year over having to work at HD, it has already paid for itself.


 One thing that REALLY will help is a kneepad. Seriously. You would be surprised in framing how much you use your knee.I wish i got one sooner.


----------



## A W Smith

Celtic said:


> BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....crap....that ain't a hammer.


 
You must be thinking of Thor


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## KennMacMoragh

I am one of the few who have tried the titanium hammers and not liked it. They say you get the same striking power from it. But I have not found that to be true. It seems to me when I have to beat something in, I have to hit it several more times to get it to move. It can't have the same striking power, that would defy physics, it's lighter, it won't hit as hard. You'd have to swing a heck of a lot faster to make up for it.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

pfloyd said:


> One thing that REALLY will help is a kneepad. Seriously. You would be surprised in framing how much you use your knee.I wish i got one sooner.


 That depends what part of framing you're doing. If you're doing layout, then yes knee pads will make a big difference.


----------



## cpljohnson

Well folks... it is my hope that this will settle this once and for all, though I doubt it...
For what it's worth, I've got a bachelor's in construction mgmt, a master's in physics, and a PhD in nothing that applies here; I've built over 50 homes myself, and contracted over 300. Maybe my education coupled w/ my experience can help here...
f=ma no matter how you slice it. A 32 oz framer will set nails faster than a 16 oz ti hammer. There is no physical way possible to swing the hammer 2x as fast to get the acceleration necessary to match the mass of your heavier framer (by the way, 2x is an approximation... Newton's 1st law says that says force = mass x acceleration... NOT velocity, so 2x as fast is incorrect... it would be far more than that if you calculated the velocity required at the point of impact based on 2x acceleration). 
That said, you WILL drive your 1st nail of the day faster w/ a heavier framer. Your 50th may be as fast. Your 100th will be less because of fatigue. f=ma applies to your muscles as well. It takes as much force from your forearm to propel the mass of 32 ounces (or 21, or 23, 24, whatever your framer weighs) at a certain acceleration, and the deceleration of that hammer mass is what forces the nail into the wood. Throughout the day, fatigue causes you to exert less force on that mass, thereby allowing less deceleration to act upon the nail. Make sense? Sure it does, think about it.... 
Now, how many times a day do you swing your hammer?
OK, now lets pretend that you've got a Ti hammer... Your first hit is not as powerful. Bummer. Your 50th is probably equal because you aren't as fatigued. Better. Your 100th is far more powerful. Great! After lunch, your forearm still isn't aching. You can swing the hammer w/ nearly as much force as you did at the start of the day. Awesome!! Better yet, lets imagine its Friday... you are still swinging with as much force as you were on Monday morning, and no aching. Holy [email protected]*! Why? Because you haven't been swinging a massive sledge all week. You feel better, you aren't as crabby at the end of the day (week) which means that your wife is happier, and maybe she'll have a different reaction tonight. Ok, probably not, but you get the point!
So why not just swing a 16oz steel hammer? Well, here's where everyone else has been correct... the vibration damping properties of Ti, the rebound properties, etc. Titanium happens to be a superior material in most respects. Except that it malforms easier than hardened steel, which means that you'll flatten your waffle face on a Ti hammer much faster and be in the market for a new one quicker - not a cheap prospect. Your best bet? The Ti bone 15 or the Vaughn Ti w/ replaceable steel face. Best of both worlds, and mother nature (not physics) is on your side. 
Hope this helps you all!


----------



## wallmaxx

cpljohnson said:


> Titanium happens to be a superior material in most respects. Except that it malforms easier than hardened steel, which means that you'll flatten your waffle face on a Ti hammer much faster and be in the market for a new one quicker - not a cheap prospect.


Do you own this? 

I do. 

Steel face. 

No malforming. 

I understand physics and I also can relay that I will be a framer much longer due to my joints not wearing out from a heavier hammer now that I, "swing Titanium Baby." I was once a young "ego" framer...if you didn't at least swing 28 oz...you were weak. I look back now...what a silly young man I was. Use whatever tools make you fast, accurate and long-term sustainable. If you want to spend big bucks...DO IT. Ain't life great!?


----------



## cpljohnson

Yep, I sure do. That's the Stiletto TiBone I was referring to... replaceable steel face, and only 16oz. Worth every penny, too. You're absolutely right - swing what works for you, not what makes you look 'cool'. In retrospect, I never actually looked cool, and I only felt cool for a couple of years. Then I started to feel old instead. Once I went Ti, I never went back. I'm old school in a lot of ways, but not in areas that will make me old before my time.


----------



## DrewD

I've been using the TI-15 for about a year now and love it. At the end of the day my shoulder and elbow don't hurt and my belts a little lighter. Since I bought mine two other guys I work with have purchased them too. I've tried explaining why the titanium hammers work compared to heavier steel hammers to some older men I work with but they just don't understand. The cost is hefty, but I don't plan on replacing this hammer for quite awhile (if at all).


----------



## A W Smith

*I bought a 28 ounce framer i used for three days in 1986, still have it.*

Ive used all sizes of common hammers since 1975 but not the peculiar shaped ones like the hart framer, or robo hammer or any of that nonsense, at 53 i don't have any pains at all in my arms, wrists or hands. Maybe I wasn't holding it _right _or driving enough nails over my lifetime? Now i seem to gravitate toward my estwing/craftsman 20 ounce steel neck hammer. of sometimes my 22 ounce fiberglass handle plumb. Or my estwing drywall hatchet for roofs, siding, but thats only when i don't bother to set up my compressor.


----------



## confluencebuild

Ive had my framing titanium head for at least five years, the waffle head is warn to a finish head, but thats OK. Totally worth the bucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

BTW, has anyone noticed that they've upped the product line to include utility bars and nail pullers?

http://store.stilettotools.com/Search.bok?category=Struck+Tools:Titanium+Bars

Still too rich for my blood, though that "dimpler" feature is really neat.


----------



## A W Smith

Tinstaafl said:


> BTW, has anyone noticed that they've upped the product line to include utility bars and nail pullers?
> 
> http://store.stilettotools.com/Search.bok?category=Struck+Tools:Titanium+Bars
> 
> Still too rich for my blood, though that "dimpler" feature is really neat.


 
Guy I help occasionaly is one of those guys who MUST have all the latest toys. He showed me his titanium cats paw a few months ago. I just shook my head. This is a guy who refuses to wear a tool belt. So no THATS not it. It wasn't something he would be carrying around.


----------



## parkers5150

are you guys kidding??? why on earth would you pay that much for a hammer? i understand that everyone has there own likes, dislikes,methods, prefs., etc... but i like the phrase" if it aint broke dont fix it" not to many in these forums ever mention the name Daluge ,unless im completely wrong, they were the first to truly figure out the whole balance thing a far as a hammer goes. imho some of these hammers you speak of with the bent handles or with grips on them make no sense at all, they dont allow the user to adjust his grip to accomodate a particular swing required for a particular aspect of framing. now dont get me wrong im not poo pooing the effectiveness of the Tit (i have not used one) but again $$$$$$ to use another catch phrase,"pound for pound" for +/- $35.00 the Daluge 21 oz smokes them all. i cut my teeth in the early eighties doing piecework in so-cal and it was all about speed. if there were 40 houses in a tract then it all came down to who rolled out into the next house first. there were plenty of guys bumpin chests over the 28 oz vs. the manly 32 oz. but time and time again while those guys were runnin there mouths the guys w/ the smaller hammers were rollin out in the next unit. honestly for $35.00 you owe it to yourself to give one a test drive


----------



## JTMcC

I've read this whole thread and it's been interesting. 
I've got a question tho. I've got to buy a hammer, a tweaker needed mine more than I did. The thief stole my old 20 oz Estwing that I've had since I was a kid. But my battered wrist's and elbows say I should go with a wood handle and I think I'll order a 21 oz Death Stick, they're half off right now and free shipping so it's only 20 bucks. 
We're in the welding business so it will only see intermittant use, crating up heavy stuff for shipping, build a deck every once in a while, ect. No demo and we have plenty of large tools for moving steel.

My question is about curved handles, all I've ever used were straight. Is there a consensus on curved vs. straight, one better for some things?
The curved handle feels good in the store, but not much gets built in the store so I'd apreciate any comments.

Thanks

JTMcC


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i have the curved handle 14 oz stiletto, its great for driving nails and beating boards in place when your free to swing but when in tight spaces its can be a problem along with when choking up, when im in tight spots i switch to my other hammer from lee valley


----------



## barnbuilder1

I gun about everything now. I have a brace to aid the elbow. However my elbow hurts all the time now. My favorite is the straight handled Hart 21 I started with vaughn 28. F=ma is Newtons second law, Can I have your master of physics now?:no: I agree, less mass coupled with same input force (arm swing) results in a multiplier effect for acceleration leading to a much greater output force. Takes fewer blows, therefore faster, more mulah, and so forth. Very interesting thread. Who granted you a masters degree in physics anyway? first law states items at rest tends to remain at rest and item in motion tends to ...................................... Oh yeah, I starting swinging a big hammer for dough when I was 17. did burnouts when I was 15, I still prefer pnuemanic though.


----------



## jcalvin

Call me a 28 year old wimp if you want, but, there is no other AFFORDABLE hammer better for me than a nice 16oz Hart/Dead on. The only thing I hate is that it does have a wooden handle and you have to be VERY disciplined on jerking out those 16d's. Took me about two handles before I got used to reaching for the cat'a claw instead.

Correction 
Took me about two handles before I got used to reaching for the *cats paw* instead.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

jcalvin said:


> Call me a 28 year old wimp if you want, but, there is no other AFFORDABLE hammer better for me than a nice 16oz Hart/Dead on. The only thing I hate is that it does have a wooden handle and you have to be VERY disciplined on jerking out those 16d's. Took me about two handles before I got used to reaching for the cat'a claw instead.



Pssst..............Cats Paw....Sorry. Just bein' me!


----------



## jcalvin

Malco, go back to your 6th grade english class, I think they are throwing paper airplanes while you critique our grammer/spelling.


----------



## D.Foster

20 oz. Vaughn 999 fiberglass. Well balanced good shock absorbtion. They make the same in a wood handle for the purists too!:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

jcalvin said:


> Malco, go back to your 6th grade english class, I think they are throwing paper airplanes while you critique our grammer/spelling.



If you were on a jobsite doing what you do, and you do it well I am sure, and an Old Timer came up to you and said, "Hey! Try it like this." And he was right, would you be sore at him?

Consider CT "Part of your Workplace".

In life, there is ALWAYS room for improvement!


----------



## Mike772

One of the guys I worked with had the face of his stiletto titanium hammer get some nasty chips in it within 3 months after he bought it. 
I swung it just to try it out and it was impressive. I just couldn't justify the money....


----------



## 2ndGen

KennMacMoragh said:


> That depends what part of framing you're doing. If you're doing layout, then yes knee pads will make a big difference.



Also, when framing a roof or in an odd position where your knee might "have to" lean against something for better leverage. With knee pads, there are a lot of situations where I'd use my knees that I couldn't before.


----------



## 2ndGen

Tinstaafl said:


> BTW, has anyone noticed that they've upped the product line to include utility bars and nail pullers?
> 
> http://store.stilettotools.com/Search.bok?category=Struck+Tools:Titanium+Bars
> 
> Still too rich for my blood, though that "dimpler" feature is really neat.


I have one. 
It's great. 
And yeah, the dimpler feature is great...it saves a lot of time.

Besides that, it's so light, you barely feel it in your belt.

Once I tried one, there was no way I couldn't have one.

In fact, the price got really reasaonable really quick after the first few uses.


----------



## 2ndGen

parkers5150 said:


> are you guys kidding??? why on earth would you pay that much for a hammer?


The simplest answer to that is how one's arm feels at the end of the day and how much less damage one does to their arm. 

I've been hammering for a quarter of a century.

Whenever I "have to" use a hammer now, it's a delight. 

I still like nice steel heavy-headed Estwings for Demo, but for framing and general carpentry, the control that a Stiletto offers is so worth it.


----------



## 2ndGen

JTMcC said:


> My question is about curved handles, all I've ever used were straight. Is there a consensus on curved vs. straight, one better for some things?
> 
> The curved handle feels good in the store, but not much gets built in the store so I'd apreciate any comments.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JTMcC


Hey J, 

I think it's more about personal preference. 
I "believe" (and I can't be sure) that a curved handle drives harder. 
For me, I can control it easier to. 

Besides all that...I love the look. 

And that's a great observation about nothing being built in a store.

Suggestion?

Pick up a $18. Husky (Home Depot brand) curved handle framing hammer and use it. Consider the price cheap to pay when you think that it will answer your questions and help you make the right choice for you. Their actually decent hammers (though nowhere near professional grade like a Vaughn or Dalluge or a Stiletto or a Hart [R.I.P.]).


----------



## 2ndGen

barnbuilder1 said:


> I gun about everything now. I have a brace to aid the elbow. However my elbow hurts all the time now. My favorite is the straight handled Hart 21 I started with vaughn 28. F=ma is Newtons second law, Can I have your master of physics now?:no: I agree, less mass coupled with same input force (arm swing) results in a multiplier effect for acceleration leading to a much greater output force. Takes fewer blows, therefore faster, more mulah, and so forth. Very interesting thread. Who granted you a masters degree in physics anyway? first law states items at rest tends to remain at rest and item in motion tends to ...................................... Oh yeah, I starting swinging a big hammer for dough when I was 17. did burnouts when I was 15, I still prefer pnuemanic though.


Witness!

I agree & concur sir.

The less you beat your body, 
the less fatigued your arm is, 
the more you can produce 
and the better the quality of one's work. 

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. 

:wink:

I used to use a 30oz Eastwing Framing Hammer that I had to order from California because they weren't sold here. I loved it's "authority" at driving in nails and for demo, it's the best.

But as I got more into my craft and was introduced to Roofing Hatchets, I began to buy purpose-built hammers and it's just another excuse for me to own more tools! :lol:

Framing: Stiletto 16oz Curved Handle Framer

Roofing: Estwing ES3 Shingling Hatchet

Finish: Either Stiletto 10oz or Estwing Leather Handle 16oz Claw

Demo: Estwing Builder's Hammer (nice weight, but better head design than standard Estwing Claw Hammer IMO). 

Just to "own" one: A Hart California Special (now owned by Dead On), but I'd kill for a brand new 25ozer made while it was still owned by Hart.

Purpose Built "once in a while" hammers: Mason's, Tinner's, Soft Face Mallet, Driver (very, very useful) and of course, a Sledge.


----------



## 2ndGen

jcalvin said:


> Call me a 28 year old wimp if you want, but, there is no other AFFORDABLE hammer better for me than a nice 16oz Hart/Dead on. The only thing I hate is that it does have a wooden handle and you have to be VERY disciplined on jerking out those 16d's. Took me about two handles before I got used to reaching for the cat'a claw instead.
> 
> Correction
> Took me about two handles before I got used to reaching for the *cats paw* instead.


Wimp?

:no:

Wise beyond your years?

Yes. 

:thumbup1:

And yeah...utilize the cat's paw. 
It is good. 

:lol:


----------



## 2ndGen

MALCO.New.York said:


> Pssst..............Cats Paw....Sorry. Just bein' me!



:lol:


----------



## 2ndGen

D.Foster said:


> 20 oz. Vaughn 999 fiberglass. Well balanced good shock absorbtion. They make the same in a wood handle for the purists too!:laughing:



Vaugh..."good". 

Matter of fact, this deserves a list of the best Hammer Manufacturers:

Estwing (#1 in my opinion)
Stiletto
Vaughn
Plumb
Hart
Dalluge

Others?


----------



## 2ndGen

Mike772 said:


> One of the guys I worked with had the face of his stiletto titanium hammer get some nasty chips in it within 3 months after he bought it.
> I swung it just to try it out and it was impressive. I just couldn't justify the money....


Note on the Stilettos: 

Their made for driving nails and their own cat's paws. 

If they hit concrete, they "could" chip and even spark easier than steel.

They shouldn't be used for demo work (and I can't see anybody reasonably using a 16oz hammer for demo work anyway, although it feels so great, I've been tempted). Steel's best for any work that would chip a titanium hammer. 

Again (IMO), it's best to have a couple of hammers than to just use one for everything. 

And as for using a Stiletto? 
It only get's better with time as you figure it out. 
It becomes the perverbial extension of your arm and works "with" you.

I'm all for personal preferences and such, 
but most people who try a Ti hammer,
stay with it.


----------



## strathd

I have used a vaughn rigging axe since the mid 80's. To me everything else seems foreign. You cant pry with it so I carry a 16 oz. trim hammer too. I picked that up when I framed in phoenix in the 80's. Houses were on slabs and I did'nt like damaging the wafflehead with all the cut nails we drove. I can drive 5 vinyl coated sinkers in 5 seconds. I have won a lot of bets from guys that usually carry estwings that say its impossible. Its all in the swing and letting the hammer do the work. Rarely use the axe part its all about the balance. I'd like to try the titanium but I doubt it could do what the axe does. Weight is weight. Estwings, geeeeeeeeez talk about unbalanced. If I had one id give it to a farmer to pound out tractor axles. If they made a heavier titanium I might be game.


----------



## 2ndGen

strathd said:


> I have used a vaughn rigging axe since the mid 80's. To me everything else seems foreign. You cant pry with it so I carry a 16 oz. trim hammer too. I picked that up when I framed in phoenix in the 80's. Houses were on slabs and I did'nt like damaging the wafflehead with all the cut nails we drove. I can drive 5 vinyl coated sinkers in 5 seconds. I have won a lot of bets from guys that usually carry estwings that say its impossible. Its all in the swing and letting the hammer do the work. Rarely use the axe part its all about the balance. I'd like to try the titanium but I doubt it could do what the axe does. Weight is weight. Estwings, geeeeeeeeez talk about unbalanced. If I had one id give it to a farmer to pound out tractor axles. If they made a heavier titanium I might be game.


Have you ever tried a Ti hammer?


----------



## dbeo

do you guys have the leather washer in yours? When I used somebody elses hammer that doesn't have it in I can notice first swing.


----------



## 2ndGen

dbeo said:


> do you guys have the leather washer in yours? When I used somebody elses hammer that doesn't have it in I can notice first swing.


A leather washer? On a Titanium Hammer?


----------



## loneframer

I know this is a 4 year old thread, but since it's been revived...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nick-lones-second-annual-hammer-challenge-109497/


----------



## zaydq

I use a 20oz Douglas for backframing my overhead door openings... co worker just recently broke his stilletos shaft. He is now sporting a Douglas. He loved his stiletto but for what we do for framing it really isnt worth the cash.


----------



## CanningCustom

he already bought the hammer so it kind of is worth the cash, so what is he gonna do now with the stiletto head? Where is kitchener are you guys working?


----------



## andeeznuts

anyone who buys a hammer for 200 bones should get their head examined


----------



## zaydq

Not sure what he did with his Stiletto... he was upset that it broke. I know I wont sport my Douglas for much longer if something broke off it.


----------



## Chris Johnson

andeeznuts said:


> anyone who buys a hammer for 200 bones should get their head examined


Why? because we can afford them?


----------



## Mike-

Once you go TI it is hard to use a cheap hammer. Don't hate on us because we like premium hammers.


----------



## 2ndGen

andeeznuts said:


> anyone who buys a hammer for 200 bones should get their head examined



Evolution is overrated after all, ain't it?
Hey, why even bother with a hammer at all?
Why not just go back to the days of banging things with rocks? 













Chris Johnson said:


> Why? because we can afford them?


Don't know about anybody else, but I've got the skills to pay the bills! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

So yesterday, I went to reach for my catspaw... it wasn't there! Crap... 6 unit town house, and I was in every unit. Not anywhere to be found. I couldn't remember having it out or where I had it. So I gave up looking, and went home at the end of the day....

Today, we went to a frame that we were working on last Saturday. Hey... there it is... sitting in the driveway. 3 days later. Nice one.


----------



## loneframer

Gus Dering said:


> You can't kid a kidder


I hear you have Scorcese on the payroll for your video this year.:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering

loneframer said:


> I hear you have Scorcese on the payroll for your video this year.:whistling


 Nah, Francis Ford Coppola has a winery right up the road a few miles. He was nice enough to offer a hand in the final cut. I guess he should be talented enough to make me look better than you. I need an edge in those regards. :thumbsup: Just don't tell anyone I said so.


----------



## 2ndGen

loneframer said:


> C'mon, let's face it. Ego plays a big role in the trades and Ti hammers are flat out cool to anyone who knows what one is. At 46 years old, I don't feel the pressure to be cool anymore.:laughing:
> 
> It's rare these days for me to ever hand drive a nail for much of anything.
> It took me about a week to knock the dust off myself for last years hammer challenge and I haven't pounded anything more than about 5 pounds of stainless TECO nails since.
> 
> I currently carry a $3 hammer. A curved fiberglass handled 16 ounce rip.
> 
> After lugging 28s and 30s for a few years, I progressed down to 24s, 22s, 20s and now a 16.* Unless Santy Clause brings me a Ti*, there's not much chance I'll ever make that investment. Now show me a gun drop half its weight due to a Titanium shell and I might consider the investment.:laughing:



There's *one *in the mail. 

:thumbsup:


----------

